# opinions on wet/dry vacs



## pintin (Mar 6, 2010)

My Shop vac ultra-pro died on me while working my last job. I've been checking reviews on vacs & I'm undecided about what to get.One thing that I noticed is that some of them have alot of exhaust blowing around the room. I don't need more dust and dirt blowing around when I'm prepping for paint, etc.Do any of you have a recomendation on a good brand/ model ?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The sky is the limit anymore on vacs. Some of the ones that are certified for use with the new lead laws are in the $500+ range. Otherwise I would recommend using filter bags inside to cut down on dust. Not much you can do about the exhaust flow.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I like these, you can spray as well. I once sprayed a whole house with it. 








.
Pintin, just go to the big box store and buy a vac.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Since new lead laws are going into effect, I'd get one with auto-start for the tools and then put one of these inline.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...y_id=7953426&gclid=CIXrxI-KkKECFSI55QodmxEG5Q


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We have a few of the Rigid ones from the big orange, they work fine.
Depends on what you are using them for.
Here is a good review from Scott.

If you need a HEPA for RRP, I have read some good things about this one.
http://www.dustlesstechnologies.com/hepavacuum.htm


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

That cyclone looks cool. But I would dragging that set up around. I just buy good filters and bags, and don't have an issue with blowing dust around, but I did learn that the hard way.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

We also have a couple of the Rigids from HD, you can beat the hell out of them & they keep going, perfect for general use. If you fry it your only out 70.00 or so & they always go on sale.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

With the new RRP rule, it would make sense to invest in one that will comply.

Although I am not positive they make one with the proper HEPA filtration (although I would be surprised if they did not) I have heard EXCELLENT reports about Fein. 

I always felt investment in a vacuum was worth while. In 1974 (ish) I spent about $300 on an Electrolux commercial canister (looks like R2D2). Still works today, although not used daily on a job site.


----------

